# Land Rover camera crane conversion



## dave k (May 3, 2009)

A few years ago I took a break from the timber industry full time and trained up as a camera grip on feature films and took on the role as crane grip. 
Things are quiet enough so when asked to do a ten week shoot I ended up with among other items of film equipment this LR 130 which we have converted to use with a Giraffe camera crane. Not fitted in these pics are the drop down walkway which adds about an extra 3' around the rear platform.


----------



## HPLP (Jul 10, 2009)

Cushey dave, getting yourself a brand new 130!

H


----------



## 7oaks (Jul 17, 2009)

Hey Dave...

Just stumbled upon this thread that I must have missed originally. Seems we have more in common than we knew. My original profession was as a documentary cameraman (back in the 35mm Arri days). Used such things as the Tyler mount on Hueys. 

I'm also a Land Rover lover (old ones were much better than the new ones). Had two 88s in the old days and now have a Disco II (actually it's the wife's).


----------

